# MINING ENQUIRY - Jobs,Salary,Accomodation,Work Pros and Cons,Career?Traineeship?



## slim78 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi to All,

I'm a Singaporean and i'm interested in working in Australia in the mines,heard they pay well.intend to fly some place in WA - probably Perth? (have no idea yet) & prehaps undertake a course under Immersive Technologies.

Any information or Advise is greatly appreciated.
Slim


----------

